# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Sneeuwblindheid en lasogen - Artikels

## Luuss0404

*Wat is het?*
Lasogen en sneeuwblindheid zijn feitelijk twee verschillende benamingen voor een en dezelfde aandoening. Zoals de naam al doet vermoeden kunnen lasogen ontstaan bij lassen en komt sneeuwblindheid vaak voor in het hooggebergte. Wanneer de ogen worden blootgesteld aan een overvloed van "ultraviolet" licht kan het hoornvlies (het doorzichtige laagje op de oogbol) geïrriteerd raken. Dit wordt met de wetenschappelijke naam keratitis photo-electrica aangeduid. Het is eigenlijk een lichte 'verbranding' of 'zonnesteek'. 

*Hoe herkent u het?*
Er is vrijwel altijd een relatie met te veel (ultraviolet) licht. Mensen met deze klachten hebben vrijwel altijd, zonder bescherming van de ogen, in een lasvlam gekeken of zijn op een andere manier blootgesteld geweest aan fel (zon)licht. Tussen de blootstelling en de klachten zit een zekere wachttijd. Deze wachttijd kan variëren tussen de 30 minuten en 6 uur. Daarna ontstaan de klachten. Enkele uren na de blootstelling aan overmatige UV-straling begint de branderigheid en pijn van de ogen. Later ontstaat extreme pijn van de ogen en is men zeer gevoelig voor licht met de neiging om de ogen dicht te knijpen. Het betreft vrijwel altijd beide ogen.

*Hoe ontstaat het?*
Deze aandoening is het gevolg van overmatige blootstelling van de ogen aan ultraviolette straling. Deze ultraviolette straling is, net als bijvoorbeeld zichtbaar licht, een onderdeel van het spectrum van de elektromagnetische straling. In vergelijking met zichtbaar licht heeft UV-straling een kortere golflengte en de fotonen (een soort lichtdeeltjes) hebben een hogere energie.
Bij alle aandoeningen, welke het gevolg zijn van te veel elektromagnetische straling, treedt dit verschijnsel in het algemeen op in die weefsellagen waar de straling geabsorbeerd wordt. Zo zal bijvoorbeeld de huid verbranden bij te lang in de zon zitten door het aanwezige UV-licht en zal op dezelfde manier het hoornvlies beschadigd raken. De totale hoeveelheid straling bepaalt de ernst van de aandoening. Met andere worden, korte tijd in sterke straling is even ernstig als lange tijd in zwakke straling. Dezelfde aandoening kan dus zowel in enkele seconden als in een aantal uren ontstaan. Het hoornvlies absorbeert straling uit het UV-B en UV-C-gebied. Met name bij een bepaalde golflengte (270 nm) ontstaat veel irritatie die tot deze aandoening kan leiden.
Lasogen kunnen dus zelfs al ontstaan wanneer iemand enkele seconden zonder beschermende bril heeft gewerkt. Sneeuwblindheid ontstaat als men enkele uren blootgesteld is geweest aan zonnestralen. Dat kan dus ook op het water of in de woestijn ontstaan. Vooral het reflecteren van de straling op ijs, sneeuw of wateroppervlak kan het ontstaan van sneeuwblindheid doen ontstaan. Op grotere hoogte is er een grotere stralingsintensiteit.

*Is het ernstig en wat kunt u ervan verwachten?*
De ernstige verschijnselen zullen meestal binnen de 12 tot 24 uur spontaan verdwijnen. Na 48 uur zijn bijna alle klachten verdwenen. Verwijzing naar een oogarts is slechts noodzakelijk wanneer er twijfel bestaat betreffende de diagnose. Na een extreme blootstelling aan UV-straling is het mogelijk dat er enige weken klachten blijven van hoofdpijn en een geringe stoornis van het gezichtvermogen.

*Wanneer naar de huisarts?*
Als er mogelijk een vuiltje, stofje of ander voorwerp in het oog kan zitten, is het raadzaam dat even goed te laten controleren. Soms kan er ook irritatie van een oog zijn ten gevolge van een contactlens. In deze gevallen is het vrijwel altijd eenzijdig. In principe gaat deze aandoening vanzelf weer over. Gebruik bij voorkeur geen verdovende druppels, omdat die de genezing vertragen. 

*Wat kunt u er zelf aan doen?*
Zoals meestal is ook bij deze aandoening voorkomen beter dan genezen.
* In de opleiding tot lasser wordt veel aandacht besteed aan het voorkomen van lasogen.
* Reizigers naar besneeuwd hooggebergte moeten een, aan de randen, goed afsluitende zonnebril dragen die voldoende bescherming biedt aan de ogen. 

*Algemene adviezen en voorzorgsmaatregelen*
Pas op bij de blootstelling aan te veel ultraviolet licht. Vooral de ogen zijn daarbij erg kwetsbaar. Draag altijd een bril bij het lassen en het verblijf in het hooggebergte of op en bij het water. Bij pijnlijke ogen kan het raadzaam zijn de huisarts(enpraktijk) te raadplegen.
_(Bron; dokterdokter.nl informatiefolder)_

----------


## Luuss0404



----------

